

Quartz on Jolla - Samuel_Michon
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/12/03/jolla

======
bitcartel
Link to original article:

[http://qz.com/32922/here-comes-the-first-real-alternative-
to...](http://qz.com/32922/here-comes-the-first-real-alternative-to-iphone-
and-android/)

More "vaporware":

"Although we didn’t have a chance to talk about a new Mac Pro at today’s
event, don’t worry as we’re working on something really great for later next
year."

------
monochromatic
This title is awful.

edit: I guess the title has been changed. It was something like First Real
Alternative to iPhone and Android?

------
jmgao
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_law_of_headlines>

~~~
bookcasey
Fixed link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

